# HANGZHOU | Longfor Centre - Binkangtian Street Tower | 221m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Longfor Longfor






杭州房地产,杭州新房,住在杭州的房地产行情与资讯网-快房网


快房网独家提供最全面及时的杭州房地产,杭州新房和杭州新楼盘行情与资讯的房地产门户网站。




www.kfw001.com























By zwzx1982


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-03 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-21 by zwzx1982


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-30 by zwzx1982


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-11 by zwzx1982


----------

